# Benchtop bandsaw under $200



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a Dewalt jigsaw and I've thought about buying another Benchdog aluminum router plate and attaching my jigsaw to my router table like this: Mounting Bosch Jigsaw to Router Baseplate LINK

I read the band saw vs. scroll saw thread and have been looking for used bandsaws on Craigslist instead. I've seen some older Craftsman 10" and 12" in the #150-$175 range, but started thinking that instead of buing a 10 year old used bandsaw, I should maybe look at a new one.

I looked at the 9" Ryobi, but I was passing through Sears when I was at the mall and spotted the 10" Craftsman bandsaw for $199: Craftsman Model# 21400 Band Saw LINK

The reviews are mostly positive, anybody have any experience with this or recommend another affordable bandsaw for under $200?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Noob said:


> I have a Dewalt jigsaw and I've thought about buying another Benchdog aluminum router plate and attaching my jigsaw to my router table like this: Mounting Bosch Jigsaw to Router Baseplate LINK
> 
> I read the band saw vs. scroll saw thread and have been looking for used bandsaws on Craigslist instead. I've seen some older Craftsman 10" and 12" in the #150-$175 range, but started thinking that instead of buing a 10 year old used bandsaw, I should maybe look at a new one.
> 
> ...



This isn't a bad little saw. Not much resaw capacity but in a benchtop about 3" is about all there is. It is a two speed version so you can do a bit better job on metal also. 
Skil 3385-01-RT Factory Reconditioned 9" Band Saw with Light


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Paulo..

I can only speak to the 12" craftsman. I've had mine now for several years, and other than a very limited resaw capicity, and terrible dust collection.. 
The saw does a good job of resawing up to about 3"s, after that, drift is pretty difficult to control...
Dust collection just sucks...no other way to put it...
setup, blade adjustments, table are all fair to middlin. but then again, for what it is, its not to bad...
Power is sufficient for its size. Like anything, you can bog her down by pushing the limits of its designed capacities...

If you're looking for a saw to do mostly small work... I'd say put craftsman on your short list...

bill


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take a look at the Skill.

As for resawing capacity, I never thought of that. I was thinking that a bandsaw would be easier to cut smallish stuff compared to a jigsaw. I almost bought the Harbor Freight scrollsaw the other day, but figured I ought to put a little more money aside and get a band saw.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Noob said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look at the Skill.
> 
> As for resawing capacity, I never thought of that. I was thinking that a bandsaw would be easier to cut smallish stuff compared to a jigsaw. I almost bought the Harbor Freight scrollsaw the other day, but figured I ought to put a little more money aside and get a band saw.


Hi Paulo - depends on what you're doing... Bandsaw and scroll saw perform two totally different functions. Bandsaw will cut curves, probably down to about a 1" radius, a bit smaller with relief cuts and such, but for intricate stuff you really want a scroller. 
That SKIL Bandsaw I have really only does about 75% of what I would like to do on a bandsaw but it is all I've got room for in the shop right now.h34r:


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

If you're looking at a benchtop bandsaw, you owe it to yourself to at least consider this Rikon 10" model: Rikon Bandsaw 10" 10-305 | Rikon Bandsaw Dealer

Enjoy-

Bob


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Noob said:


> The reviews are mostly positive, anybody have any experience with this or recommend another affordable bandsaw for under $200?


Hi Paulo,

Yes, I picked one of these up recently at Sears.

It has a 4 3/4" resaw capabilty, and for what it is... put together fairly well. A couple things to keep in mind:

If you need to cut verrrry small circles, and hope to use a 1/8" blade... forget it, the roller bearings (which are cheap, quality wise) will not move enough for that small of a blade. 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" blades... no problem tracking with them.

1/3 hp motor... if you don't push it too far, and are patient, it will cut 1" thick aluminum... slowly, but surely. With a decent blade, and a slowish cutting speed, you should be able to resaw to the saws capacity.

If you are keen to using as little shop space for the saw, and can work within the limitations of the saw, and hopefully catch a sale or get a deal from the "Craftsman Club", I don't think you would regret it. I don't, but still plan on getting a larger saw to handle the wider resawing like this one in your area:

Band Saw-14" with lots of extras - $400 (Coppell TX)
Band Saw-14" with lots of extras

Here are a couple more you can try for a "local" generic search:
dallas all for sale / wanted classifieds "band saw" - craigslist

dallas all for sale / wanted classifieds "bandsaw" - craigslist

Like everything else in woodworking... the better you know your needs, the better you can plan your purchases. hth


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

Thread bump to share that I ordered the Craftsman #21400 band saw last night. 

I took a look at it in the store yesterday (and pawed it a bit) where they had it on sale for $10 off the $199.99 regular price. I passed on that deal but popped onto the website to read a little more about the saw...and discovered that they were having an online-only sale for an extra 15% off. I also found an online coupon code (SEARS2012) for an additional $5 off. Doing that math, that's....$199.99
- $10.00
- $5.00
- 15%
───────
* $157.24*​
...which I didn't think is too bad at all. I ordered it for in-store pickup, after I get off work today.

The 15% sale ends today, so if you were itching to pull the trigger...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

The sears looks like the same as the rikon.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

roofner said:


> The sears looks like the same as the rikon.


That's what it looks like to me, too. Snagged mine for $170 Wednesday. Seems OK, so far, but then I'm no Bandsaw expert. I know it's heavy enough and its home (storage loc.) is about chest high, Whew.

GCG


----------

